# Solved: Paper Goes Through Printer, but won't print.



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm using a Toshiba Satellite laptop running Windows Vista. I have also been successfully using an HP Photosmart B209a "all in one" printer with a wireless connection. I began getting low ink messages, so installed new HP cartridges. When I try to align the new cartridges, I get a message that says the alignment failed, but I can still use the printer. However, when I try to print any document I have generated on my computer, the printer picks up the paper and goes through the machinations of printing, but when it spits out the paper, it is blank. When I print a test page, it works. When I print a page from a website, it works. It will copy a document. It simply won't print anything I generate using my word processor or spreadsheet (I use Microsoft Works). 

HP's Monitor program says that the computer is ready.

I have used HP Solutions Center, but nothing it suggests has made any difference. I have checked my wireless connection and it is working, obviously, or the printer wouldn't be getting the message to print, as it surely is, since it starts, picks up the paper and goes through the whole process of printing. However, nothing comes out except a blank piece of paper.

Hope you can help.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Pretty basic question, but have you looked at print preview of a document before trying to print?


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Raybro,

Absolutely and it looks fine. Just kicks out a blank page after appearing to go through all the steps of printing. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Reinstall the printer and drivers. Your test page would have been done via the printer's board, not computer.

*edit* i noticed you can print from a web page.... try printing a 3 line text file in Notepad. If you can print from that, then the problem is with Works.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. I tried printing using notepad and it did not print. I think I might have a defective printhead. Can buy a replacement from HP, but will first try reinstalling the printers and drivers.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you said you can print from a web page. Did it have any black in it?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If it willprint the test page properly or print properly from a webpage, then It is doubtfull that the print head is the problem. I would more go with Drivers. If the printer has the capability to connect via USB instead of wireless, I would give that a try also.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Black prints, but very faintly - more gray than black. Colors seem to print well.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. My plan is to give that a try before I do anything else. Guests coming for a couple of days so I may not get to it right away, but will post the outcome when I do.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds possible you have a clogged or a defective black ink cartridge. Any HP printer I've seen has a cartridge cleaning cycle you can run. Have you done so?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not sure if your test page was color but I agree sounds like your printhead/nozzle needs cleaning. Otherwise get a new printer... the printhead costs about the same retail price.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Have not tried the cleaning cycle, but will do so before I give up. I HAVE put entirely new cartridges in, swapped them back a forth a couple of times with the same result whichever cartridges I was using. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, first try cleaning the cartridges.... And there's something that worked for me, not recommended though (aka, try at your own risk).... Remove the cartridges first. Take a tissue paper and just press moderately on the nozzle and then remove it. Repeat if necessary... Replace the cartridge.
Also check if you are printing in the draft mode.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions. I've tried every one of them, but still my printer will print color, but not black. I think I'll just print everything in color until I use up the cartridges I currently have (except the black ones, of course), then buy a new printer. I've had good luck in the past with HP printers, but this one is less than two years old and hasn't been used much during that time. Don't know what I'll buy next.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey! You haven't been using your printer lately, that means probably the ink has dried up..... Instead of buying a new printer, why don't you just try a new cartridge (or lending from someone, if possible  )....
That may just work....
And, if possible, can you try that printer on another machine?

You may buy a new printer if you please, but personally, I don't like wasting money


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Good thought, but I put all brand new HP cartridges in it when this problem first started. Have since swapped them out a couple of times, but that hasn't solved the problem.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I was having that trouble too, when we returned from a trip... I tried having the printer clean itself, etc..... Ended up getting new cartridges (both color and black) and it is working fine again. I had tried cleaning the print heads with rubbing alcohol etc with no luck.
Vicks


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

I've cleaned the cartridges, put in new ones (all four of them), uninstalled/reinstalled the printer and drivers, exchanged the black printer cartridge a couple of times with one I already had that I knew still had ink in it. No help! The printer was working fine one day, and had been for several months, the next day this was happening. I can use it for printing photos or color text. Just can't print black text.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just out of interest, are you using default (normal or draft)? I am having a similar issue with my kodak printer, and was able to print on Best... not sure why or what is going on, but i think my printhead needs to be replaced.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

I had it set on normal (what HP calls "general everyday printing"). After reading your post I set it to "presentation printing" with nearly the same result I've been getting. What was supposed to be black did at least show up, but it's not really black. More like a light gray. I suspect that if I continue using this setting, it will fade over time. That's what happened when I had it set to "general everyday printing."


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds like you may have some blocked nozzles that aren't getting cleaned up and will most likely need to be replaced. Have you spoke to HP to see what they say?



Firebreather said:


> You may buy a new printer if you please, but personally, I don't like wasting money


Getting new cartridges cost a little less than getting a new printer  that's how printer companies make their money. Kinda like the PS3... they are losing money on the unit, but make up for it on the consumable side.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

I went to the HP website and learned how to remove the print head and physically clean it. Didn't make any difference. I'd rather not buy a new printer, but by the time I buy a new print head and have it shipped to me, I'd have spent about half as much as the printer cost. Might just as well buy a new one. Besides, I'm not certain the print head is the problem, so any money I spend for a new one could be a total waste. Thanks to everybody for your comments and suggestions. If I figure out a way to fix the problem without buying a new printer, I'll post the solution.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Talk to HP (in the US > 1-800-474-6836) and see what they say... it could be a hardware issue (PCB or printer settings somewhere) that is causing it. If it's under warranty or if HP is nice enough you may be able to get it repaired for frree


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the number, Couriant. I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: no problem... i would be curious on the answer.


----------



## WWOWWWA (Jul 25, 2011)

Good News!!! A call to HP did the trick. I'm don't know why and I'm not sure the technician knew why. He had me unplug the printer for 30 seconds and plug it in again. He seemed to think that reset the printer and that's why it's now working, but I'm not sure because I had done that several times. Whatever the reason, it is working now so I'm a happy camper. Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and help. And thanks to Courient for suggesting I call HP. I wasn't sure that would work since my printer is out of warranty (by 15 days, no less). They didn't charge me for this call and I hope the printer continues to work because I'll have to pay for the next call.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm that is very interesting  It would make my suspicion on the PCB (print contoller board) be correct.. but that is very weird.

:up: glad to have helped


----------

